# Button deaktivieren



## Kleiner (30. April 2002)

Ich würde gerne einen versenden Button im Prinzip so deaktivieren wie man ein Textfeld mit readonly nur zum Betrachten freigibt ist dies möglich ????


----------



## Christoph (30. April 2002)

du kannst einfach dem Button keine aktion zurordnen. man kann zwar draufdrücken aber es passiert einfach nichts!

so richtig deaktivieren kann man solche buttons glaub ich nicht!!

zumindestens wüsste ich nichts! 

cu hochi


----------



## Quentin (30. April 2002)

*onclick="return false;"*

das würd gehn denke ich


----------

